#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Гуру как любовник

## Дичен Лакед

На одном сайте ( сейчас не могу найти )читала статью, что гуру должен быть как муж , а еще лучше как любовник. Даже упоминалось про секс как подношение.
Мне кажется такой подход более чем странным. Ну во первых, если учитель и ученик однополые вряд ли у мужчины возникнет желание напялить своего учителя, особенно с большой разницей в возрасте.
Но даже если это вариант подходящий, женщина ученица влюбляется и даже хочет своего учителя мужчину, подходящего ей по возрасту.
Как ни крути, а это все равно страсть. А чистый Дух он не выносит любой страсти. 

Второй вариант как то высказал на своей лекции один из лам. Относиться к просветленному существу или божеству как к возлюбленному. 
Еще и добавил что это тайна из тайн.
Предположим это просветленное существо ответило взаимностью и тоже стало относится к тебе как к возлюбленному. И что получим в результате.
Страсть в разы превосходящую человеческую, то есть саму страсть в чистом виде, черно белого Уробороса, который сам с собой состоит в браке и "немое кино". 



Ведь в этом случае сильно пострадает Речь (то есть осознанность, что в буддизме олицетворяет красный луч), ведь Святой не выносит страсти. 
И вот как потом от этого избавляться, если в это вляпаться. Надеятся только на ангела Михаила(кто как Бог?), если простит




Как то странно, вместо того чтобы избавляться от страстей и привязанностей, буддисты как бы предлагают эту самую страсть культивировать.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как то странно, вместо того чтобы избавляться от страстей и привязанностей, буддисты как бы предлагают эту самую страсть культивировать.


Я так полагаю, что нёндро вы еще не сделали. Отложите этот вопрос на потом.

----------

Тамсерку (15.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На одном сайте ( сейчас не могу найти )читала статью, что гуру должен быть как муж , а еще лучше как любовник. Даже упоминалось про секс как подношение.
> Второй вариант как то высказал на своей лекции один из лам. Относиться к просветленному существу или божеству как к возлюбленному. 
> Еще и добавил что это тайна из тайн.


Не читайте такие сайты и держитесь от таких лам подальше.

----------

Антончик (14.03.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот поэтому Будда Шакьямуни прекрасен.

----------


## Anthony

Ну ... в некоторых случаях такое возможно. Если какой-то лама, имеючи жену, стал для нее еще и гуру по-совместительству.
Вай, собственно, нот?
Но если Вам данный стиль обучения не подходит, то нужно искать что-то иное.

----------

Антончик (14.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну ... в некоторых случаях такое возможно. Если какой-то лама, имеючи жену, стал для нее еще и гуру по-совместительству.
> Вай, собственно, нот?


Это как раз нормально. И даже, рискуя навлечь на себя праведный пуританский гнев, скажу, что если лама имеет любовниц и является для них гуру, это тоже нормально.

Но вот если лама публично учит, что к нему нужно относиться как к любовнику, или намекает малознакомым ученикам на секс в качестве подношения, я бы поостерёгся.

----------

Антончик (14.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Это как раз нормально. И даже, рискуя навлечь на себя праведный пуританский гнев, скажу,...
>  что если лама имеет любовниц и является для них гуру, это тоже нормально.


вы не зря так думаете. и пуританство тут не при чем, тут простое знание последствий таких связей. и последствия - неблагоприятные

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> вы не зря так думаете. и пуританство тут не при чем, тут простое знание последствий таких связей. и последствия - неблагоприятные


Тут тибетский раздел, если что  :Smilie:

----------


## Кокотик

> Тут тибетский раздел, если что


думаете в тибете жизнь как-то по-другому устроена? то мы не знаем историй, когда "гуру" использовал учениц, и как потом девочки себя после этого чувствовали

----------


## Anthony

> думаете в тибете жизнь как-то по-другому устроена? то мы не знаем историй, когда "гуру" использовал учениц, и как потом девочки себя после этого чувствовали


Для некоторых учениц передача учения через нижние врата будет наилучшим методом обучения. Чем заставлять их сутками читать каноны да ламримы.  
Тут главное грамотно и прямо ввести. Да поглубже.

----------

Артур Гуахо (17.03.2019)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Для некоторых учениц передача учения через нижние врата будет наилучшим методом обучения. Чем заставлять их сутками читать каноны да ламримы.  
> Тут главное грамотно и прямо ввести. Да поглубже.


А сутры и мантры во время глубокого ввода на ушко нашёптывает? Или знания передаются с белой бодхичиттой? Напомнило анекдот: Муж с беременной женой в Новогоднюю ночь решили Кармамудру попрактиковать. И тут муж берёт конфету и привязывает к ваджре. На немой вопрос жены отвечает, что хочет ребенка с Новым Годом поздравить...  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

> А сутры и мантры во время глубокого ввода на ушко нашёптывает? Или знания передаются с белой бодхичиттой?


Он же прямо вводит, без мантр, сутр. К чему эти предварительные ласки.






> Напомнило анекдот: Муж с беременной женой в Новогоднюю ночь решили Кармамудру попрактиковать. И тут муж берёт конфету и привязывает к ваджре. На немой вопрос жены отвечает, что хочет ребенка с Новым Годом поздравить...


 :EEK!: 
А зачем перед ребенком махать своим ваджром с привязанной к нему конфетой?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> думаете в тибете жизнь как-то по-другому устроена? то мы не знаем историй, когда "гуру" использовал учениц, и как потом девочки себя после этого чувствовали


В тибетском буддизме всё не так однозначно, и лучше не делать обобщений.

То, что некоторые «гуру» сексуально эксплуатируют учениц, конечно, нужно принимать во внимание, именно поэтому я топикстартеру и посоветовал держаться подальше от подобных «гуру».
Но это никак не отменяет того факта, что гуру может стать ваджрным учителем для своей жены или любовницы и привести её к реализации, такие примеры в истории Тибета были, поэтому я и говорю, что лучше не делать обобщений. И вообще, относительно чужих буддийских традиций, и в целом тем, в которых плохо разбираешься, лучше осторожнее высказываться.

----------

Anthony (14.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Гуру как любовник.


Есть такое индийское понятие - бхакти*.
И разные виды отношения бхакт.
(*как однозначно перевести не знаю)

(п.с. если что, то современные западные авторитетные исследователи древнеиндийской культуры и шраманского движения, при классификации шраманских учений по признакам наличия или отсутствия бхакти - уже ранний буддизм относят к тем где бхакти присутствует. С чем тяжело не согласиться.
Ну, а то что подношение "цветка" издревле присутствовало в индийской культуре и вполне нормальное явление, думаю это общеизвестно. Правда Бхикшу\Бхиккху принимать такое подношение по Виная запрещено, но не все Учителя - Бхикшу )

----------

Anthony (14.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> В тибетском буддизме всё не так однозначно, и лучше не делать обобщений.
> 
> То, что некоторые «гуру» сексуально эксплуатируют учениц, конечно, нужно принимать во внимание, именно поэтому я топикстартеру и посоветовал держаться подальше от подобных «гуру».
> Но это никак не отменяет того факта, что гуру может стать ваджрным учителем для своей жены или любовницы и привести её к реализации, такие примеры в истории Тибета были


ну мы сейчас не о мифологии тибетского буддизма, а о том что в жизни бывает




> , поэтому я и говорю, что лучше не делать обобщений. 
> И вообще, относительно чужих буддийских традиций, и в целом тем, в которых плохо разбираешься, лучше осторожнее высказываться.


а то что?

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

[QUOTE=Anthony;824617]Он же прямо вводит, без мантр, сутр. К чему эти предварительные ласки.

Уверен, закончились те времена, когда Будда перед собранием мог просто взмахнуть цветком лотоса в руке, и народ достигал реализации! Сейчас нет тех уровней энергии и люд намного сильнее скован омрачениями, так что вводи или не вводи, шепчи или не шепчи - реализации не будет.

----------


## Кокотик

> Есть такое индийское понятие - бхакти*


ну какое тут бхакти? обычная похоть, прямая дорога в нижние миры

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как то странно, вместо того чтобы избавляться от страстей и привязанностей, буддисты как бы предлагают эту самую страсть культивировать.


Не культивировать, а использовать, чтобы была глубокая связь. Которая поможет воспринимать наставления об избавлении от страстей и привязанностей серьезней. Очевидно что к советам партнера относишься серьезней, чем к пешеходу мимопроходящему. Да, тут вопрос качеств Учителя острый, но он всегда есть, даже без таких отношений.

Ну и очевидно речь не про в клубе в туалете, а про серьезные взаимоотношения двоих, где помимо страсти много чего есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ну какое тут бхакти? обычная похоть, прямая дорога в нижние миры


Англикане пуритане открывшие чудесные фрески и изваяния индо-азийских культур(в том числе и буддийских), тож плевались и похотью это обзывали да порождением ада, как и новобращённыемусульмане уничтожавшие прекраснейшие памятники искусства, древнейшие цивилизации и развитые культуры и науку (в том числе и Дома Знаний своих же собственных единоверцев)

А сейчас и сингалы на Ланке ходят в национальных костюмах  португальского покрова. Благо, что хоть както буддизм  возродить смогли.
А вот, как думаете - в какой одежде женщины ходили в солнечной Шри Ланке до прихода колонизаторов ?
( в других жарких странах ЮВА ?)
это так вопросы для размышления, куда движемся да куда идём... в мраки средневековья, когда похоть да козни дьявола на каждом углу мерещились ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ну мы сейчас не о мифологии тибетского буддизма, а о том что в жизни бывает


Это вы о жизни, а раздел вообще-то о тибетском буддизме, о чём я вам и толкую  :Big Grin: 




> а то что?


Последствия — неблагоприятные, говоря вашими словами.

----------


## Кокотик

> Англикане пуритане открывшие чудесные фрески и изваяния индо-азийских культур(в том числе и буддийских), тож плевались и похотью это обзывали


ну обзывали. от бескультурья. вы так же от бескультурья в другую крайность кидаетесь - что в "сексе дозволено все", что можно "гуре" любовниц заводить

----------


## Кокотик

> Это вы о жизни, а раздел вообще-то о тибетском буддизме, о чём я вам и толкую 
> 
> 
> Последствия — неблагоприятные, говоря вашими словами.


да меня неочень интересует тибетское народное творчество и связанные с ним страшилки. если бы эти страшилки работали хотя бы на 1%, ламы бы себе до сих пор жили в тибете, а не искали доверчивых дурачков по всему миру, чтобы навешать им лапши на уши. а для нормальных буддистов есть совершенно четкий критерий, какие сексуальные отношения допустимы - в браке

и да, неблагоприятные последствия от нарушения обета о правильном сексуальном поведении - это вполне реальная и видимая в этой жизни вещь. а не какие то сказки тибетских попов о просветлении через заднее место

что касается ваших угроз т.н. "неблагоприятными" последствиями, ну так это не новость. христиане верят, что мусульмане, евреи и буддисты будут гореть в аду, мусульмане верят что все остальные будут гореть в аду, и т.п. 
чем вы со своими неблагими пожеланиями отличаетесь от них? ничем

----------

Доня (15.03.2019), Шавырин (14.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ну обзывали. от бескультурья. вы так же от бескультурья в другую крайность кидаетесь - что в "сексе дозволено все", что можно "гуре" любовниц заводить


Нет, я о культуре отношений и здоровой сексуальности.

В которых не только "похоть" и которые далеки от буддийских представлений о _нараке_, и вполне не только человечны но и божественны в индо-азийской буддийской культуре. 
О чём Вы можете явно увидеть и по всё ещё чудом сохранявшихся образцах искусства в том числе и в буддийских странах (независимо от традиций) и в мировоззрении(причём даже там где были сильны влияния захватчиков из иной культуры).

А так то ещё совсем недавно дакини и богини танцевали и странах ЮВА и даже при "храмах", да и сейчас танцуют только уже под влиянием пуритан более одетые чем остались запечатлёнными в храмовых изваяниях и фресках(в том числе и в тех, что и сейчас создаются)
(п.с. немного хроники  (пуританам по ссылке не смотреть)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD-yztyBbbk
)

----------

Anthony (14.03.2019), Фил (14.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Дожили! Уже только в браке. Ээээх....
Ну ладно хоть полигамия разрешена, хоть какое-то разнообразие. 
А надоела одна из жен, так и продать завсегда можно в другие заботливые руки, а себе новую прикупить.

----------


## Фил

Есть такое мнение, что "похоть" это вообще исключительно культурный феномен, иначе секс вообще не нужен. Что не вымерли исключительно благодаря "запрету" на секс.

В принципе в Спарте, где мальчики и девочки полуголые ходили, их потом женится заставляли!
И это была жестокая необходимость  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (15.03.2019), Антончик (14.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

Оставляю фантазии коментаторов на их совести.  Девушка задала вопрос, можно ли верить гуру, который использует учениц как любовниц. Мой ответ - нет. Человек который нарушает нравственные предписания не может быть учителем Дхармы

----------

Доня (15.03.2019), Фил (14.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2019), Шавырин (14.03.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> а для нормальных буддистов есть совершенно четкий критерий, какие сексуальные отношения допустимы - в браке


А я почему-то всегда думал что те, которые не являются источником страданий для других людей, и это основной критерий. То есть если в какой-то кульутре, например в китайской в таком-то веке, было нормально иметь несколько жён и они сами были непротив таких отношений - то это не противоречит. Или если в Тибете женщины могли жить с несколькими мужчинами - и для всех участников этих отноешний это норм, то тоже не противоречит. Или если люди занимаются по взаимному согласию сексом, то тоже. То есть неблагим секусальным поведением считается такое, которое приносит страдания - изнасилования, измены, если партнёр из-за этого страдает и т.п.

Это если в общем. У кого-то могут быть какие-то свои другие индивидуальные обеты или ситуация. Но это не значит что эту ситуацию нужно транслировать ан всех остальных.

----------

Anthony (15.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Надеятся только на ангела Михаила(кто как Бог?), если простит


Интересно, откуда в Буддизме взялся ангел Михаил?

----------


## PampKin Head

Если ты - бхакта, то будь готов, что тебя будут бхактать....  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...а для нормальных буддистов есть совершенно четкий критерий, какие сексуальные отношения допустимы - в браке


 Эт откуда в буддизме брак взялся? сами придумали?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> да меня неочень интересует тибетское народное творчество и связанные с ним страшилки. если бы эти страшилки работали хотя бы на 1%, ламы бы себе до сих пор жили в тибете, а не искали доверчивых дурачков по всему миру, чтобы навешать им лапши на уши. а для нормальных буддистов есть совершенно четкий критерий, какие сексуальные отношения допустимы - в браке
> 
> и да, неблагоприятные последствия от нарушения обета о правильном сексуальном поведении - это вполне реальная и видимая в этой жизни вещь. а не какие то сказки тибетских попов о просветлении через заднее место
> 
> что касается ваших угроз т.н. "неблагоприятными" последствиями, ну так это не новость. христиане верят, что мусульмане, евреи и буддисты будут гореть в аду, мусульмане верят что все остальные будут гореть в аду, и т.п. 
> чем вы со своими неблагими пожеланиями отличаетесь от них? ничем


Да при чём здесь страшилки. Просто карма так работает. Существа горят в аду вне зависимости от того, кто в это верит, а в зависимости от своей кармы. Если вы говорите что-то, о чём не знаете, как о том, что знаете, легко может возникнуть карма неблагой речи, которая приводит к неблагоприятным последствиям. При чём здесь какие-то страшилки.

А, ещё модераториал может прилететь, если будете усердствовать в оскорблении тибетского буддизма  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

> Эт откуда в буддизме брак взялся? сами придумали?


Ну отчасти она верно говорит. По ихним канонам все, что законно, то допустимо.

_Он избегает незаконных половых связей, воздерживается от них.  Он не вступает в связи с девушками, находящимися под опекой отца или матери, брата, сестры или родственника. Также он воздерживается от связей с замужними женщинами, осуждёнными, и, наконец, с девушками, помолвленными с другим человеком._ 

Но что есть *законные* половые связи? Да все, что угодно. Хоть поход в ЗАГС, хоть покупка невесты за 20 баранов и финский холодильник Rosenlew. 
Все очень размазано, без четких границ. Но узколобый советский феминизм проросший на субстрате православия не позволяет в полной мере насладиться всей свободой Святой Дхаммы.
А закон-то всего один - не трогай чужую собственность. Вот и весь Батин сказ.

----------

Антончик (15.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> ну обзывали. от бескультурья. вы так же от бескультурья в другую крайность кидаетесь - что в "сексе дозволено все", что можно "гуре" любовниц заводить


Буддизм в Тибет принес Гуру Падмасабхава, у него было 2 жены, оч молодые, одна даже принцесса. Несмотря на это он сам реализовал большое радужное тело и две его супруги реализацию.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну отчасти она верно говорит. По ихним канонам все, что законно, то допустимо.


 А насилие над женами, когда та не хотит,  оно "законно" или нет?

----------


## Anthony

> А насилие над женами, когда та не хотит,  оно "законно" или нет?


Законно, конечно. Если подобный акт одобряется местным законодательством.

----------

Алексей Л (15.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Буддизм в Тибет принес Гуру Падмасабхава, у него было 2 жены, оч молодые, одна даже принцесса. Несмотря на это он сам реализовал большое радужное тело и две его супруги реализацию.


существуют культуры, в которых допустимы полигамия и полиандрия. так что, ваше сообщение ничем не противоречит моему
и да, в нашей страны такие формы брака незаконны, если уж вам совсем изменила память

----------


## Кокотик

> Да при чём здесь страшилки. Просто карма так работает.


я, уважаемый, панча сила соблюдаю, и не вижу ни одной причины, по которой моя карма должна ухудшиться




> Существа горят в аду вне зависимости от того, кто в это верит, а в зависимости от своей кармы. Если вы говорите что-то, о чём не знаете, как о том, что знаете, легко может возникнуть карма неблагой речи, которая приводит к неблагоприятным последствиям. При чём здесь какие-то страшилки.


вы не первый и не последний, кто рассказывает о страшных и ужасных последствиях упоминания ихних гуру как им показалось не в том контексте. дорогой мой, ваши влажные и прохладные фантазии - как раз от незнания основ буддизма. между мной и вашими гурами нет связи учитель-ученик, и я им, слава будда, ничем не обязана. зато, согласно дхарме, я могу проверять учителя столько, сколько в меня влезет. и да, если "учитель" не в состоянии удержать свой половой орган в штанах - для меня это не учитель

иногда я с удовольствием слушаю лекции некоторых тибетских учителей, и искренне надеюсь, что они в состоянии вести себя так, чтобы не вызывать своим поведением осуждение общества, или создавать себе дурную карму

----------

Антончик (15.03.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> . и да, если "учитель" не в состоянии удержать свой половой орган в штанах - для меня это не учитель


даже если он увидел в вас дакини?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Он избегает незаконных половых связей, воздерживается от них.  Он не вступает в связи с девушками, находящимися под опекой отца или матери, брата, сестры или родственника. Также он воздерживается от связей с замужними женщинами, осуждёнными, и, наконец, с девушками, помолвленными с другим человеком._ 
> 
> Но что есть *законные* половые связи? Да все, что угодно. Хоть поход в ЗАГС, хоть покупка невесты за 20 баранов и финский холодильник Rosenlew. 
> Все очень размазано, без четких границ. Но узколобый советский феминизм проросший на субстрате православия не позволяет в полной мере насладиться всей свободой Святой Дхаммы.
> А закон-то всего один - не трогай чужую собственность. Вот и весь Батин сказ.


Не причиняй вреда и не создавай проблем - себе и другим.
Не нарушай "уголовный", "административный" и другие кодексы того времени (ну а для нас нашего). Ну и не подводи под "порку" другого и не разрушай имеющиеся связи между парами, не создавай проблем.

И  некоторым каккто и в правду почемуто не понять, что есть и всегда были - взрослые, свободные, ответственные за себя - мужчины и женщины. И между ими могут (и всегда могли) быть непорицаемые отношения. 
Почему не понять - лично для меня и вправду загадка.

А законный брак можно было и проще оформить: вокруг костра три раза обойти(глагол что переводят словами со смыслом "жениться" какраз отсюда и означает "обводить"), вокруг вербы, просто свободным людям на ложе вместе возлечь и ещё куча способов.

----------

Anthony (15.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм в Тибет принес Гуру Падмасабхава, у него было 2 жены, оч молодые, одна даже принцесса. Несмотря на это он сам реализовал большое радужное тело и две его супруги реализацию.


У него было и больше партнёрш и они одновременно были и его ученицами.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Секс можно использовать поразному.  Это может быть вредом, может быть благом. Человек закладывает карму посредством действий тела, речи и ума.  Секс относится к действию тела. Рекомендуется видеть тело, как драгоценный инструмент. Избегать вред себе и другим, такой, как насилие, перенос болезней, слишком частая беременность, слишком много партнёров. Так же не рекомендуют случайный секс в святых местах.   

Нормальный секс полезен. Укрепляет здоровье, снимает напряжение. Мужчина и женщина должны дополнять, защищать и вдохновлять друг друга. Мужчина несёт активность и радость. Женщина несёт мудрость и интуицию. Мужчина получает смелость и расслабленность. Женщина получает мягкий характер, материальные блага.

Если два существа в прошлом совершали благие действия совместно, то в этой жизни легко встречаются и влюбляются, легко живут вместе, приносят пользу обществу совместно.

В высших поучениях буддизма мужской и женский принципы доведены до совершенства, образы прекрасны, видение союза как наполненное смысла.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> я, уважаемый, панча сила соблюдаю, и не вижу ни одной причины, по которой моя карма должна ухудшиться


По причине того, что ваша речь недоброжелательна и вносит раздор в буддийской общине. Вы можете сколько угодно не считать конкретных гуру за гуру, тут о них вообще речи не идёт. Вы можете не следовать учениям Ваджраяны. Но вы должны к ним уважительно относиться как к буддийскому учению, если соблюдаете панча-шилу. И правила форума  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

Тема секса опять дает огня форуму. Топики прямо мокнут от внимания пуритан.
Увлажняйте дальше. На вашем ханжестве все и держится, мадам Кокотик.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...и да, в нашей страны такие формы брака незаконны, если уж вам совсем изменила память


 Это очень прискорбно, что в вашей жизни не было близкого вам человека, и что вы из-за этого не можете увидеть за словами "как муж, как любовник", как и за гуру и несколько любовниц, не похоть, а именно эти близкие здоровые взрослые сознательные отношения. Но это не проблема буддизма, и окружающих, а всего-лишь ваш опыт, только вот в нем лучше не застревать и не обуславливаться им.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2019), Мария Герасимова (21.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> По причине того, что ваша речь недоброжелательна и вносит раздор в буддийской общине.


у вас исключительно интересный взгляд на мир, к сожалению не имеющий с реальностью ничего общего

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> у вас исключительно интересный взгляд на мир, к сожалению не имеющий с реальностью ничего общего


Не пытайтесь пожалуйста свою недоброжелательность выдавать за доброжелательность. Я тоже не обязан уважать ваш «изначальный» буддизм 19 века, но тем не менее, уважаю, вот и вы уважайте мой. А если не хотите уважать, то хотя бы не выражайте ваше неуважение в тибетском разделе, а то в бан пойдёте.

----------

Anthony (15.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Не пытайтесь пожалуйста свою недоброжелательность выдавать за доброжелательность. Я тоже не обязан уважать ваш «изначальный» буддизм 19 века, но тем не менее, уважаю, вот и вы уважайте мой. А если не хотите уважать, то хотя бы не выражайте ваше неуважение в тибетском разделе, а то в бан пойдёте.


я вас уважаю ровно настолько, насколько любого другого человека

----------


## Антончик

> А насилие над женами, когда та не хотит,  оно "законно" или нет?


Нет, потому что нарушается принцип не вредить и не причинять страданий. Вернее оно неблагое, с Буддийской точки зрения.

----------


## Anthony

> Нет, потому что нарушается принцип не вредить и не причинять страданий. Вернее оно неблагое, с Буддийской точки зрения.


А Вы думаете, что все телочки Бимбисара Раджи всегда хотели с ним близости? Мне думается, что нет. Хотя.. у него их много было, было из чего выбрать желающую.
Но ведь один черт - супружеский долг выполнять надо, ибо узаконен он. Даже если с одной женой маешься.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Но ведь один черт - супружеский долг выполнять надо, ибо узаконен он. Даже если с одной женой маешься.


Это Вы про жену или про мужа?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Это Вы про жену или про мужа?


да к обоим можно применить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет, потому что нарушается принцип не вредить и не причинять страданий. Вернее оно неблагое, с Буддийской точки зрения.


Так "законно" про брак или про "не вредить и не причинять страданий"?

----------


## Фил

> да к обоим можно применить.


Какой трэш. Никто не хочет, но "супружеский долг" зовёт под знамя секса!

----------


## Anthony

> Какой трэш. Никто не хочет, но "супружеский долг" зовёт под знамя секса!


ну не всегда же хочется обоим и сразу. сплошные страдания

----------


## Фил

> ну не всегда же хочется обоим и сразу. сплошные страдания


А когда никому не хочется, но каждый думает о долге....

----------


## Anthony

> А когда никому не хочется, но каждый думает о долге....


есть слово "НАДО!" )

----------

Фил (15.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2019), Шуньшунь (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> А когда никому не хочется, но каждый думает о долге....


90% комментаторов с удивительным упорством демонстрируют жгучий интерес, и дремучее, непроходимое невежество в области взаимоотношения полов. было бы смешно если бы не было так грустно

----------

Фил (16.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> 90% комментаторов с удивительным упорством демонстрируют жгучий интерес, и дремучее, непроходимое невежество в области взаимоотношения полов. было бы смешно если бы не было так грустно


С такой житейской мудростью, с таким опытом, нести такую дремучую ересь относительно секса в XXI веке в той традиции которая для тебя как для православного сатанизм.
Нет бы перекреститься, уголками от косынки пол лица прикрыть, да убежать подальше. Но она ведь прямо в пекло лезет! Да с Благою вестью наперевес!
Есть еще женщины в русских селеньях.. есть!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но ведь один черт - супружеский долг выполнять надо, ибо узаконен он. Даже если с одной женой маешься.


Узнаю тень старого анекдота...

Жена обратилась в партком с жалобой на мужа, не исполняющего свой супружеский долг.
Понятно, мужа вызвали на партком и стали укорять, призывая, а он в ответ: "Товарищи, но я же импотент! Вот, у меня даже справка есть...", -- и предъявил..
На что ему заявили: "Иванов, прежде всего, ты -- член партии, и только потом -- импотент!"

----------

Anthony (16.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тема секса опять дает огня форуму. Топики прямо мокнут от внимания пуритан.
> Увлажняйте дальше. На вашем ханжестве все и держится, мадам Кокотик.


Не так давно некто Anthony учредил в БФ аж три темы за секс, давая жару... Это были не Вы? : )
Заодно: не сто'ит путать, особенно в контексте буддизма, ханжество и нравственность, ибо при таких раскладах враз окажешься безнравственным.

----------

Алексей Л (17.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нравственность это умеренность ума, а не обличения и не требования к другим. Обличения и требования это именно ханжество. Безнравственность.

Один оправдывает, другой обличает. Оба не применяют нравственность. Две крайности.

----------

Anthony (16.03.2019), Антончик (18.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Нравственность это умеренность ума, а не обличения и не требования к другим. Обличения и требования это именно ханжество. Безнравственность.
> 
> Один оправдывает, другой обличает. Оба не применяют нравственность. Две крайности.


ясно с чем у вон соенга проблема :-)

----------

Алексей Л (17.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ясно с чем у вон соенга проблема :-)


Это Вам ясно с чем проблема у воображаемого Вами вон соенга.

----------

Anthony (16.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Это Вам ясно с чем проблема у воображаемого Вами вон соенга.


нит, нит, гуру мне не надо. ни так, ни с нижними вратами впридачу

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нравственность это умеренность ума, а не обличения и не требования к другим. Обличения и требования это именно ханжество. Безнравственность.
> 
> Один оправдывает, другой обличает. Оба не применяют нравственность. Две крайности.


Обличать и свидетельствовать это из Библии )
да ещё камнями побивать (

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Не так давно некто Anthony учредил в БФ аж три темы за секс, давая жару... Это были не Вы? : )


Однофамилец, не иначе!




> Заодно: не сто'ит путать, особенно в контексте буддизма, ханжество и нравственность, ибо при таких раскладах враз окажешься безнравственным.


Я очень безнравственен и одновременно свободен) А еще лицемерен, самодоволен и корыстен. И в то же время совершенен))

----------


## Юй Кан

Словарные определения:

*Нравственность* – внутренняя оценка человеком норм своего поведения и своих поступков с точки зрения добра. Нравственное - то, что в своих действиях человеком видится не просто как допустимое, а доброе и благое. Безнравственное - нехорошее, недопустимое, вредное, этически безобразное и недостойное человека.

*Ханжество* - особенность личности, выражающаяся в склонности к обману, к сознательной маскировке собственных неблаговидных поступков под заботу о нравственности и добродетели.
Что до _умеренности ума_, то с т.зр. русского языка (да ещё и применительно к нравственности), это просто чепуха (ср. "умеренность тела" : ), поскольку _умеренность_ -- это скромность, приложимая как к уму, так и к телу: одна из составных частей нравственности

----------


## Юй Кан

> ясно с чем у вон соенга проблема :-)


Вон Сон тут не зря отобразился, взявшись, как водится, манипулировать понятиями, т.к. основатель школы дзэн Кван Ум, к коей причисляет ся Вон Сон, был уличён в тех же безнравственных деяниях, в чём позднее сам и повинился.

----------

Фил (16.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> *Нравственность* – внутренняя оценка человеком норм своего поведения и своих поступков с точки зрения добра. Нравственное - то, что в своих действиях человеком видится не просто как допустимое, а доброе и благое. Безнравственное - нехорошее, недопустимое, вредное, этически безобразное и недостойное человека.


Да-да, та самая двойственность.




> *Ханжество* - особенность личности, выражающаяся в склонности к обману, к сознательной маскировке собственных неблаговидных поступков под заботу о нравственности и добродетели.



Именно это я и имел в виду. У каждого человека есть желание секса, в той или иной форме, в той или иной периодичности. Кому-то это кажется ненормальным и противоестественным. И этот "кто-то" всячески умерщвляет эту свою естественную особенность. И дико бесится, когда другие не делают того же самого.

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Однофамилец, не иначе!


Ага. Если не двуфамилец. : )) Чего только ни-маз-вож-но-го не бывает... %)




> Я очень безнравственен и одновременно свободен) А еще лицемерен, самодоволен и корыстен. И в то же время совершенен))


Резюмэ, да. Для фемок и тёлок?

----------


## Anthony

> Резюмэ, да. Для фемок и тёлок?


для тееелочек

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да-да, та самая двойственность.


Какая -- та самая?




> Именно это я и имел в виду. У каждого человека есть желание секса, в той или иной форме, в той или иной периодичности. Кому-то это кажется ненормальным и противоестественным. И этот "кто-то" всячески умерщвляет эту свою естественную особенность. И дико бесится, когда другие не делают того же самого.


Этот абзац, если определить его точно, именуется индульгированием, т.е. потаканием своим слабостям. Обычное дело...

А вот что касается практик просветления ваджром -- своими корнями уходят они в индийскую тантру, некогда "обогатившую" тиб. буддизм. В этом смысле оный буддизм является "исправленной и дополненной" редакцией буддизма изначального. И некоторым ламам это, разумеется, нравится...

----------


## Кокотик

> Вон Сон тут не зря отобразился, взявшись, как водится, манипулировать понятиями, т.к. основатель школы дзэн Кван Ум, к коей причисляет ся Вон Сон, был уличён в тех же безнравственных деяниях, в чём позднее сам и повинился.


та нет, я вапсе то другое имела в виду. не историю школы кван ум, и тем паче не личную жизнь самого вон соенга, а:



> Обличения и требования это именно ханжество. Безнравственность.


как раз то, чем так упоенно занимается вон соенг по форумам - обличением. ну и по закону проекций, "что внутри, то видится снаружи", наш нежданый гуру бдзен выдал свой нечаянный секрет :-)

----------


## Кокотик

> А вот что касается практик просветления ваджром -- своими корнями уходят они в индийскую тантру, некогда "обогатившую" тиб. буддизм. В этом смысле оный буддизм является "исправленной и дополненной" редакцией буддизма изначального. И некоторым ламам это, разумеется, нравится...


ну это вроде бы "секретные" практики? или не?

----------


## Anthony

> Какая -- та самая?


Ну та самая, которая несовершенна и которая все портит





> Этот абзац, если определить его точно, именуется индульгированием, т.е. потаканием своим слабостям. Обычное дело...


нуу.. тут ведь как? Где потакание, там и противодействие как антоним.




> А вот что касается практик просветления ваджром -- своими корнями уходят они в индийскую тантру, некогда "обогатившую" тиб. буддизм. В этом смысле оный буддизм является "исправленной и дополненной" редакцией буддизма изначального.


Мне все равно куда и в какие дебри уходит этот самый ваджр. Но он могуч, стояч и действенен. Он приводит к блаженству и через него можно передавать благодать, как и путем удара ботинком по черепу.

Что касаемо Вашего "изначального" буддизма, мне он не интересен. Он для меня скушен, нуден и он меня ограничивает. Равно как и ограниченная "добрая" бодхичитта у махаянцев. Мне в вашем "изначальном" буддизме тесно.




> И некоторым ламам это, разумеется, нравится...


И да. Оно и мне нравится))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вон Сон тут не зря отобразился, взявшись, как водится, манипулировать понятиями, т.к. основатель школы дзэн Кван Ум, к коей причисляет ся Вон Сон, был уличён в тех же безнравственных деяниях, в чём позднее сам и повинился.


Это Ваше больное место, и манипуляции, и безнравственность и терзания по поводу Сун Сана. Вы все еще не понимаете, что умеренный ум - нравственный ум, а обличающий ум - безнравственный. И как Вы тут ни выкручивайтесь, нравственности Вам это не прибавляет. Вы только пытаетесь имитировать нравственность, обличая других. 

Ну, что с Вас взять. Заурядный человек.

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> для тееелочек


С такой нераздвоенной двойственностью -- надо бы в другой форум, чисто для сообразности... С песней Бузовой "Мало половин". : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> нит, нит, гуру мне не надо. ни так, ни с нижними вратами впридачу


А Вам кто-то навязывается? Это Вы решили отчего-то проблемы поискать у Вон Сона. Всех Вам благ.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> та нет, я вапсе то другое имела в виду. не историю школы кван ум, и тем паче не личную жизнь самого вон соенга, а:
> 
> как раз то, чем так упоенно занимается вон соенг по форумам - обличением. ну и по закону проекций, "что внутри, то видится снаружи", наш нежданый гуру бдзен выдал свой нечаянный секрет :-)


Да я понял, просто дополнил. : ) Ибо тыкать его носом в евонные же проекции уже надоело: он ведь больше ничего, кроме проекций, подмен и блефа не умеет.

----------


## Anthony

> С такой нераздвоенной двойственностью -- надо бы в другой форум, чисто для сообразности... С песней Бузовой "Мало половин". : )


так ведь Бузова ничо такая. Как Вам?
P.S. Не в плане музыки, конечно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну это вроде бы "секретные" практики? или не?


Это, насколько знаю, практики -- секретные для больш-ва учеников, но не для лам, некоторые из которых ими пользуются для привлечения и юзания...
Как оно обычно и происходит вообще с секретами и тайнами и некоторыми из тех, кто к ним допущен. 
Благо, что материалов по этим практикам в Сети хватает.

----------


## Won Soeng

> та нет, я вапсе то другое имела в виду. не историю школы кван ум, и тем паче не личную жизнь самого вон соенга, а:
> 
> как раз то, чем так упоенно занимается вон соенг по форумам - обличением. ну и по закону проекций, "что внутри, то видится снаружи", наш нежданый гуру бдзен выдал свой нечаянный секрет :-)


 :Smilie:  Теперь примените это же к себе.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это Ваше больное место, и манипуляции, и безнравственность и терзания по поводу Сун Сана. Вы все еще не понимаете, что умеренный ум - нравственный ум, а обличающий ум - безнравственный. И как Вы тут ни выкручивайтесь, нравственности Вам это не прибавляет. Вы только пытаетесь имитировать нравственность, обличая других.


На-по-ми-на-ю о нравственности, не обличая и не осуждая: кто способен понять -- рано или поздно начнёт исправлять и, надеюсь, исправит в себе безнравственное.
Обличаете же и в данном заурядном случае, приписывая при этом своё другому -- Вы. Не первый и не последний раз.




> Ну, что с Вас взять. Заурядный человек.


А зачем с меня что-то брать ещё? : ) Чем могу -- заурядно делюсь: с теми, кто брать способен.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да я понял, просто дополнил. : ) Ибо тыкать его носом в евонные же проекции уже надоело: он ведь больше ничего, кроме проекций, подмен и блефа не умеет.


Тыкать в проекции  - это ведь Ваша проекция, не так ли? Что Вы умеете кроме подмен и блефа? 
Который раз Вы попадаете впросак. И каждый раз с флагом в руках и барабаном на шее. Никаких подвижек за 20 лет? Так своя сущность и остается тайной за семью печатьями.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Теперь примените это же к себе.


"Сам дурак/сама дура" -- никогда не аргумент, а пошлая уловка...

----------


## Кокотик

> Это, насколько знаю, практики -- секретные для больш-ва учеников, но не для лам, некоторые из которых ими пользуются для привлечения и юзания...
> Как оно обычно и происходит вообще с секретами и тайнами и некоторыми из тех, кто к ним допущен. 
> Благо, что материалов по этим практикам в Сети хватает.


ну о чем и речь. тут некоторые участники рвут тельняшки на грудях, отстаивая свое право просветляться через задние врата. я просто предлагаю включить логику - что это за тайная практика, о которой написана надпись на заборе для всех желающих?

----------


## Anthony

> ну о чем и речь. тут некоторые участники рвут тельняшки на грудях, отстаивая свое право просветляться через задние врата. я просто предлагаю включить логику - что это за тайная практика, о которой написана надпись на заборе для всех желающих?


Вооот и всплыли тайные фантазии)) А ведь о "задних вратах" Вам никто не говорил  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Л (17.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> На-по-ми-на-ю о нравственности, не обличая и не осуждая: кто способен понять -- рано или поздно начнёт исправлять и, надеюсь, исправит в себе безнравственное.
> Обличаете же и в данном заурядном случае, приписывая при этом своё другому -- Вы. Не первый и не последний раз.
> 
> 
> А зачем с меня что-то брать ещё? : ) Чем могу -- заурядно делюсь: с теми, кто брать способен.


Вы не напоминаете о нравственности, по простой причине - Вы ее себе интерпретировали и не знаете, чему учил Будда, когда учил нравственности. Сначала научитесь наблюдать неумеренность в собственном уме, обуздайте свой ум. Пока из Вас "напоминатель" безуспешный. То, что Вы в себе проецируете, то и "напоминаете".  Вскармливаете в себе вредность и высокомерие. Даже не замечаете этого.

Заурядность - это значит, что все обучение не пошло Вам впрок. Вы вместо того, чтобы изучить Дхарму и тренироваться применять ее занимаетесь банальным фарисейством. И делаете это всякий раз, когда кто-либо интересуется глубокими и серьезными вопросами Дхармы, в стиле "со свиным рылом в калашный ряд". Вы - враг Дхармы, постарайтесь обуздать свои низменные эгоистичные мотивы "великого знатока и учителя". И перестаньте ревновать, когда кто-то позволяет себе делиться знаниями и учить.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тыкать в проекции  - это ведь Ваша проекция, не так ли?


Не так.




> Что Вы умеете кроме подмен и блефа?


Многое, кроме... : )




> Который раз Вы попадаете впросак. И каждый раз с флагом в руках и барабаном на шее. Никаких подвижек за 20 лет? Так своя сущность и остается тайной за семью печатьями.


Я ж не Вон Сон Великолепный, из просаку не вылазящий и публично блефующий своими "подвижками" и "печатьями". : )

----------


## Anthony

> Тыкать в проекции  - это ведь Ваша проекция, не так ли? Что Вы умеете кроме подмен и блефа? 
> Который раз Вы попадаете *впросак*. И каждый раз с флагом в руках и барабаном на шее. Никаких подвижек за 20 лет? Так своя сущность и остается тайной за семью печатьями.


– Проса́к, Серёжа, это расстояние между влага́лищем, и заднепрохо́дным отверстием у женщин



Это я сугубо для разрядки обстановки

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну о чем и речь. тут некоторые участники рвут тельняшки на грудях, отстаивая свое право просветляться через задние врата. я просто предлагаю включить логику - что это за тайная практика, о которой написана надпись на заборе для всех желающих?


Да и пусть рвут... Сексу ж не прикажешь! : ))

----------


## Кокотик

> "Сам дурак/сама дура" -- никогда не аргумент, а пошлая уловка...


применяем, применяем, применяем... что там из подходящего к случаю? "один раз непальцам в глаз"?
ну т.е. кто-то обличениями явно злоупотребляет. и не никак не может "применить это к себе"

и этот кто-то вон соенг!

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Сам дурак/сама дура" -- никогда не аргумент, а пошлая уловка...


Напомните себе об этом прямо сейчас. Это не пошлая уловка, а обычная демагогия, чем Вы тут и занимаетесь 99% времени, пытаясь каждого оппонента уязвить и заморочить, свести разговор к крайне незначительным деталям (о, да, для Вас они сверхзначимы, но это не то, чем учил Будда и учителя).

Вы опять не видите, что занимаетесь проецированием и демагогией. О, только не Вы. Это все вокруг, Вы - нет. Вы - никогда. Да не может быть. Вы - не пукнули.
У Вас осознанности практически нет. Так легко вдаетесь в пикировку и ехидность застилает Вам взор. Так любите всех учить, но Вас учить никто не смеет. 

Тренируйтесь в осознанности. Впрочем кого Вы слушаете?  :Smilie:  Этот Вон Сон он же доброго Вам не посоветует. Отмахнитесь, как умеете, по привычке.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Да и пусть рвут... Сексу ж не прикажешь! : ))


вооот! в чом вопрос (ц) шикспир

лично я не против, если все остаивающие на своих правах хоть завтра пойдут в любовники к означенному гуру, прихватив с собой свою дочь, жену и имущество (имущество для оплаты гуре неоплатного дара Дхармы)

но зачем в это молодую девушку вовлекать? я имею в виду топик стартера. у нее вся жизнь впереди

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не напоминаете о нравственности, по простой причине - Вы ее себе интерпретировали и не знаете, чему учил Будда, когда учил нравственности. Сначала научитесь наблюдать неумеренность в собственном уме, обуздайте свой ум. Пока из Вас "напоминатель" безуспешный. То, что Вы в себе проецируете, то и "напоминаете".  Вскармливаете в себе вредность и высокомерие. Даже не замечаете этого.
> 
> Заурядность - это значит, что все обучение не пошло Вам впрок. Вы вместо того, чтобы изучить Дхарму и тренироваться применять ее занимаетесь банальным фарисейством. И делаете это всякий раз, когда кто-либо интересуется глубокими и серьезными вопросами Дхармы, в стиле "со свиным рылом в калашный ряд". Вы - враг Дхармы, постарайтесь обуздать свои низменные эгоистичные мотивы "великого знатока и учителя". И перестаньте ревновать, когда кто-то позволяет себе делиться знаниями и учить.


Лёш, хорош врать, а? Я-то прощу, да карма не простит...

----------


## Won Soeng

> применяем, применяем, применяем... что там из подходящего к случаю? "один раз непальцам в глаз"?
> ну т.е. кто-то обличениями явно злоупотребляет. и не никак не может "применить это к себе"


Вы видите что-то сложное в том, чтобы осознать мотивы собственных действий умом, речью и телом? Вы решили заняться измерениями, кто и сколько раз кого обличил и провести грань где доброе употребление, а где злое?

Момент за моментом наблюдайте за побуждениями и это не будет замешательством. Вы будете видеть мотивы внутренне и внешне. Без разницы кто употребляет, никакой пользы в обличении - нет. Либо Вы видите мотив, либо нет. Если не видите, но вдруг решили, что кто-то "злоупотребляет" - это обычное умозрение, привычка. То есть - та самая проекция. 

Мы здесь как картошка в ведре - тремся кожурой друг о друга. Вы можете использовать это умело и неумело. Выбирайте сами. Но если высунули нос и получили по нему - не спешите кого-то винить. Хотя бы осознайте, что втянулись в перепалку и используйте это для изучения своего ума.

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы видите что-то сложное в том, чтобы осознать мотивы собственных действий умом, речью и телом?


вы вапсе хотя бы попытались понять, что вам пишут?

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лёш, хорош врать, а? Я-то прощу, да карма не простит...


Вот очередная проекция, плюс раздражение. Наблюдайте свой ум внимательно и не надо мистифицировать карму на ровном месте. Постарайтесь осознавать неблагие стремления, а не влачиться ими. Держите ум ясным, делайте паузы. Вам уже не раз говорили - тролль из Вас никудышный. Зачем Вы вечно лезете в бутылку и строите из себя более эмоционально зрелого человека, чем есть на самом деле? Потом начинаются все эти прощу-не прощу.

Отбросьте недоброжелательность прямо сейчас, не держитесь ее. Я вовсе не желаю Вас уязвить или обидеть. Есть пять препятствий, о которых Вы прекрасно наслышаны. Учитесь их распознавать и преодолевать. И не надо соревноваться, тем более такими подлыми и низкими методами. У Вас нет ничего, что может меня задеть или зацепить. Вы слишком эмоциональны и думаете, что трогает Вас - то трогает всех. Это наивность. 

Попробуйте осознать свое состояние, прежде чем продолжать перепалку.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Лёш, хорош врать, а? Я-то прощу, да карма не простит...


плюньте. человек не способен к диалогу в принципе.
и вапсе, это как бе офтоп

----------


## Won Soeng

> вы вапсе хотя бы попытались понять, что вам пишут?


И что же мне, на Ваш взгляд непонятно? Для меня все ясно, но Вы можете попробовать до меня донести свою точку зрения. Обещаю Вам искренне ответить - удивили Вы меня или нет. Но будьте готовы, что это Вы не очень понимаете мой ум и разговариваете с выдуманным Вон Соном. Вы готовы?

----------

Anthony (16.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> И что же мне, на Ваш взгляд непонятно?


да похоже ничего, судя по вашему "ответу". поскольку "ответ" к сказанному никакого отношения не имеет

----------


## Won Soeng

> плюньте. человек не способен к диалогу в принципе.
> и вапсе, это как бе офтоп


Вы спешите с выводами. И это опять же - проекция. Свое непонимание приписываете другим. Свое замешательство проецируете на других. Здесь все ясно. Вы очень уперлись в то, что Вы благороднее меня. Но втянулись в перепалку на равных и пытаетесь из нее слиться вполне демагогическим "ой, все". Перестаньте соперничать и ситуация прояснится. Я могу Вам ситуацию разложить на пальцах,а Вы не понимаете, что происходит и прячетесь за демагогию. Нет сил объяснять? Ну так это Ваша ошибка, это Вы запутались, это Вам не хватило внимательности. Не перекладывайте с больной головы на здоровую.

Попробуйте еще раз или идите с миром.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы спешите с выводами.


не вам написано. куда вы спешите, залезая в чужую нить беседы, мне вапсе лично глубоко непонятно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> вооот! в чом вопрос (ц) шикспир
> 
> лично я не против, если все остаивающие на своих правах хоть завтра пойдут в любовники к означенному гуру, прихватив с собой свою дочь, жену и имущество (имущество для оплаты гуре неоплатного дара Дхармы)
> 
> но зачем в это молодую девушку вовлекать? я имею в виду топик стартера. у нее вся жизнь впереди


Чем эта или другая девушка лучше других (дочерей, жён этц)?

Жизнь ведь это процесс накопления опыта. Цена опыта бывает и высокой (тем он и ценнее)...
В этом смысле в сансаре необходимы и полезны и манипуляторы, и жулики, и развратники, искушающие и обижающие.
Они учат не соблазняться и не вестись на уловки. Дают уроки...

Это уж не говоря о том, что существование непробуждённых в сансаре бесконечно, а за одну жизнь мало кто успевает многое... 
Разве нет? : )

----------

Артур Гуахо (17.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> не вам написано. куда вы спешите, залезая в чужую нить беседы, мне вапсе лично глубоко непонятно.


вапсе, это Вы влезли в чужую, не касающуюся Вас беседу. Накой черт вапсе Вы здесь нужны со своим домостроем?
И у Вас хватает наглости обвинять в этом других участников?

----------


## Кокотик

> Чем эта или другая девушка лучше других (дочерей, жён этц)?


тем, что она задала вопрос! имеет право получить ответ

а другие: дочери жены этц - находятся под отвественностью любителей просветлятся нетрадиционными способами. и раз любители просветлятся нетрадиционными способами так ратуют за гур с любовницами, то грица пусть и отвечают за базар. а так знаете, чужими жизнями любой может играть. на словах тут все львы толстые

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> не вам написано. куда вы спешите, залезая в чужую нить беседы, мне вапсе лично глубоко непонятно.


Я общаюсь на те темы, на которые считаю нужным, без каких-либо разрешений или оправданий. Понимаете? И ни от кого ханжески не требую ничего другого. 
Вы думали, можете мимоходом пройтись по собеседнику в третьем лице, безответно? Не очень-то Вы разбираетесь в жизни.

А вот то, что Вам "вапсе лично глубоко непонятно" - это и так было ясно с самого начала. Решили излить свои эмоции - получите замечание, учитесь от них отстраняться и следовать умелым качествам. И ищите себе оппонентов полегче, я Вам не по зубам. Все равно сольетесь рано или поздно. Так зачем баламутить ум ненужными переживаниями? Попробовали - получили отпор. 

Или будете бегать за мной теперь, показывая эмоциональную незрелость и желание уязвить?

Бросьте это все. Сначала убедитесь, что видите ситуацию собеседника, хотя бы смутно. Выстрелы вслепую ранят только Вас же.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> вапсе, это Вы влезли в чужую, не касающуюся Вас беседу. Накой черт вапсе Вы здесь нужны со своим домостроем?
> И у Вас хватает наглости обвинять в этом других участников?


вопрос тс был задан всем участникам форума. или вы решили что имеете единоличное право на общение на этом форуме?
вы хотя бы попытайтесь держать себя в руках

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> плюньте. человек не способен к диалогу в принципе.
> и вапсе, это как бе офтоп


Напомнил о карме, всего лишь. Зачем плеваться? : )
Если человек ведёт себя неправильно/неадекватно, значит, он не понимает и не способен вести себя правильно и адекватно...
Потому это -- не вина его, а беда. Но он имеет на неё полное право! : )

----------


## Anthony

> вопрос тс был задан всем участникам форума. или вы решили что имеете единоличное право на общение на этом форуме?
> вы хотя бы попытайтесь держать себя в руках


А Вы раздел форума посмотрите. 
А потом первую страницу ответов от людей исповедующих эту традицию.
А потом перелистайте шесть траниц темы и найдите хоть что-то про любимые Вами "задние врата", которыми Вы оперируете почти в каждом своем сообщении.

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Напомнил о карме, всего лишь. Зачем плеваться? : )
> Если человек ведёт себя неправильно/неадекватно, значит, он не понимает и способен вести себя правильно и адекватно...
> Потому это -- не вина его, а беда.


Это Вам мерещится, что другие ведут себя неправильно и неадекватно. Вы себя в судьи напрасно метите. Вам это не по силам, слишком много "нравится" и "не нравится" терзают Ваш ум. И о карме Вы не "напомнили", а как обычно - сочинили. Вы еще тот мистификатор, Ваши переводы переполнены обрядами и ритуалами. После Вас нужно еще раз переводить. Но Вы же свое понимание полагаете священным. Так обижаетесь, словно ребенок. И после этого Вы будете что-то заявлять об адекватности и неадекватности других? Смело. Но глупо.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Я общаюсь на те темы, на которые считаю нужным, без каких-либо разрешений или оправданий.


как говорят в наших краях, спешка нужна в двух случаях в жизни - при ловле блох и при диарии. 
так вот ваша спешка, вон соенг - это элементарное словесное недержание. 
что касается "выбираемых вами тем", то выбирайте, пожалуйста те, в которых разговаривают с вами, а не с другими посетителями форума. вы тут не один

----------


## Кокотик

> А потом первую страницу ответов от людей исповедующих эту традицию.


следующих традиции или исповедующих? вы уже и в ламы записались? 
уймитесь уже. никто не запрещает высказывать обоснованное мнение в разделе другой традиции. 
девушка вопрос задала, имеет право получить ответ не только от любителей альтернативного просветления
какой из ответов она выберет - ее личное дело

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это Вам мерещится, что другие ведут себя неправильно и неадекватно. Вы себя в судьи напрасно метите. Вам это не по силам, слишком много "нравится" и "не нравится" терзают Ваш ум. И о карме Вы не "напомнили", а как обычно - сочинили. Вы еще тот мистификатор, Ваши переводы переполнены обрядами и ритуалами. После Вас нужно еще раз переводить. Но Вы же свое понимание полагаете священным. Так обижаетесь, словно ребенок. И после этого Вы будете что-то заявлять об адекватности и неадекватности других? Смело. Но глупо.


Ладно, уговорили: врите, ибо другого всё равно не умеете.
Вообще -- ничего странного, что такие высокие странные способности -- у человека, постигавшего (по его же признанию) буддизм через моделирование искусственного интеллекта, дедлайн своего создания которого он анонсировал дважды, и каждый раз -- бесплодно... В итоге -- ни буддизма, ни интеллекта. Полная адекватность...

----------

Алексей Л (17.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> как говорят в наших краях, спешка нужна в двух случаях в жизни - при ловле блох и при диарии. 
> так вот ваша спешка, вон соенг - это элементарное словесное недержание. 
> что касается "выбираемых вами" тем, то выбирайте, пожалуйста те, в которых разговаривают с вами, а не с другими посетителями форума. вы тут не один


Спасибо за непрошенный совет, который к тому же "мимо", потому что лишь выдает Ваши заморочки и комплексы. Вы не поняли - я сам прекрасно знаю с кем и о чем общаться. 
Вы продолжаете капризничать и придираться - я Вам отвечаю. Другой цели в моих ответах нет. Вы угомонитесь, поймете, что боретесь с ветряными мельницами в своих фантазиях и я не буду Вам писать. 

Меня не интересует тема секса, но я возражаю на ханжество, когда некоторые особо рьяные ученики превращают Шила в полицию нравов. Понятно, что у этих учеников такие привычки и такие склонности. И пусть. Пока это не пытаются прицепить вагоном к учению Будды. Тут Вам придется столкнуться с возражением - Будда ничему подобному не учил. Будда не учил ни одного своего ученика ходить и обличать всех вокруг. У кого-то склонность - похоть. Ему нужно сдерживать похоть, обуздывать похоть. У кого-то склонность - обряды и ритуалы. И ему нужно сдерживать склонность к обрядам и ритуалам. А вовсе не спорить с теми, кому нужно распознавать и обуздывать похоть. 

С чего Вы решили, что Ваши склонности чем-то лучше чем склонности других? Ничем не лучше. Занимайтесь своими. Не дурите людям голову своими омрачениями. Сначала научитесь их отбрасывать, оставлять, сохранять к ним бдительность. Тогда, ясно увидев жажду и цепляние Вы сможете помогать другим сдерживать ум, успокаивать ум.

Вы не видите у меня спешки. Вы ее выдумали. Если бы видели - могли бы привести примеры. Но и в спешке нет никаких проблем. Проблемы только в невнимательности, легкомысленности, беззаботности. И в потакании привычкам.

Так что не пытайтесь меня учить. Вы сначала должны увидеть мой ум. А это для Вас непросто - слишком много заморочек и комплексов.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> следующих традиции или исповедующих?


А Вы решили в слова поиграть? Ну давайте поиграем. 

_Исповедовать
4. несовер., что. Открыто признавать, следовать какому-нибудь учению, взглядам, убеждениям (книжн.). Исповедовать мусульманство. Исповедовать самые строгие нравственные принципы._




> вы уже и в ламы записались?


Вы же записались, что мне мешает?




> уймитесь уже. никто не запрещает высказывать обоснованное мнение в разделе другой традиции


А оно у Вас обосновано? И какой же традицией, позвольте осведомиться. Ваджраяной, небось? Или "изначальным" буддизмом под который Вы подогнали свои внутренние комплексы и для которого есть отдельный изначальный раздел?




> девушка вопрос задала, имеет право получить ответ не только от любителей альтернативного просветления
> какой из ответов она выберет - ее личное дело


Вопросов нет. Я за демократию. А Вы какой традицией свои ответы подписываете?  Тхеравадой?
Но ведь Вы врунья, а это не имеет отношения к кристально чистой Тхераваде. И ваш канон прямо об этом говорит https://www.theravada.su/node/717

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019)

----------


## Дичен Лакед

> Оставляю фантазии коментаторов на их совести.  Девушка задала вопрос, можно ли верить гуру, который использует учениц как любовниц. Мой ответ - нет. Человек который нарушает нравственные предписания не может быть учителем Дхармы


Тема ушла не совсем в то русло, которое я ожидала. В случае когда гуру использует учениц как любовниц я как раз проблем не вижу.
В этом случае речь идет все таки о двух обычных людях. Человек и человек это норма.
Я имела ввиду, что делать если гуру(допустим Падмасамхава или еще какое божество из света) в качестве солнца или света обрушился на человека со страстной любовью, в разы превосходящую  человеческую страсть и является как бы твоей частью. Отдаться или бороться? Я не просто так упомянула Уробороса и Михаэля.

----------


## Кокотик

> Спасибо за непрошенный совет


какой еще совет, вон соенг? что вам там опять припроектировалось в ваших бурных фантазиях? 
я вам только напоминаю о правилах ведения разумного диалога, без которых беседа не имеет ни малейшего смысла

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ладно, уговорили: врите, ибо другого всё равно не умеете.
> Вообще -- ничего странного, что такие высокие странные способности -- у человека, постигавшего (по его же признанию) буддизм через моделирование искусственного интеллекта, дедлайн своего создания которого он анонсировал дважды, и каждый раз -- бесплодно... В итоге -- ни буддизма, ни интеллекта. Полная адекватность...


 :Smilie:  Еще одна бесплодная попытка уколоть. Этакое "оправдание" неадекватности. Вы как обычно драматизируете "вранье". Не отдаете себе даже отчет в том, что такое вранье. Теоретизируете. Давайте, прочитайте из словаря определение, оправдайте свою привычку бросать пустые обвинения из ревности и вредности. Вас Будда научил говорить о вранье, просто так, без прояснения правды?

Вы и врете, но при этом никто не может назвать это враньем. Что? Юй Кан не может врать, блефовать, передергивать, нет-нет!  :Smilie:  
Заботьтесь о собственной адекватности. Каждый должен заниматься этим самостоятельно. И не выдумывайте "адекватность" как нечто идеально-теоретическое, соответствующее Вашим иллюзиям. Ваш ум крайне негибкий, но иногда нужно чему-то новому научиться, противоположному своим омрачениям и заблуждениям. 

Не отбросив идей пути Вам не видать. Можете, конечно, претендовать. Но Вы знаете свою ситуацию. И врать - это Ваш фетиш.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы же записались, что мне мешает?


опять фантазии начались? упакойтесь

----------


## Won Soeng

> какой еще совет, вон соенг? что вам там опять припроектировалось в ваших бурных фантазиях? 
> я вам только напоминаю о правилах ведения разумного диалога, без которых беседа не имеет ни малейшего смысла


Вы себе придумываете правила разумного диалога, которым сами же не следуете. Если не имеет смысла, зачем Вы все еще пытаетесь спорить? Какая Ваша цель? Защитить свои фантазии о том, кто и как должен себя вести на форуме?
Ну вот каждый сам ведет себя так, как считает нужным. Обратитесь к разуму и подумайте, чем Вы занимаетесь, когда пытаетесь меня здесь одергивать и обсуждать в третьем лице с Юй Каном. Не понимаете, что делаете подлость?

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы себе придумываете правила разумного диалога


откуда вы решили что я придумываю правила сама себе? это вам голос в левое ухо говорит, или в правое?

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вас Будда научил говорить о вранье, просто так, без прояснения правды?


Будда учил (не только меня : ):

Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
«*Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи*». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:

«*Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить*».

Это также было сутью того, что сказал Благословенный, и так я слышала.

----------


## Anthony

> Тема ушла не совсем в то русло, которое я ожидала. В случае когда гуру использует учениц как любовниц я как раз проблем не вижу.
> В этом случае речь идет все таки о двух обычных людях. Человек и человек это норма.
> Я имела ввиду, что делать если гуру(допустим Падмасамхава или еще какое божество из света) в качестве солнца или света обрушился на человека со страстной любовью, в разы превосходящую  человеческую страсть и является как бы твоей частью. Отдаться или бороться? Я не просто так упомянула Уробороса и Михаэля.


Если это чистый опыт, то бороться не стоит. Если это омрачения связанные с солнцами, архангелами и уроборосами, то лучше сходить в церковь, поставить свечку и успокоиться.
И опять таки, для обсуждения этого вопроса нужно понимать, что есть "страстная любовь, превосходящая человеческую страсть"

----------


## Anthony

> Будда учил (не только меня : ):
> 
> Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
> «*Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи*». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:
> 
> «*Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
> Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
> Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить*».
> 
> Это также было сутью того, что сказал Благословенный, и так я слышала.


А почему Вы это не адресуете врунье Кокотику? Глядишь и образумилась бы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> откуда вы решили что я придумываю правила сама себе? это вам голос в левое ухо говорит, или в правое?


Ну, Вы что-то требуете от других людей, ссылаетесь на некие "правила разумного диалога", которые известны только Вам. Вы ведь не правила здесь упоминаете, а просто эмоционально реагируете на сообщения других людей. Это просто Ваши "нравится" и "не нравится". Почему кто-то еще должен ориентироваться на них, кроме Вас? У каждого есть свои "правила разумного диалога". Вы не задумывались, что люди ориентируются на свои, а не на Ваши? И Вы качаете права совершенно напрасно? 

Попробуйте понять свою мотивацию. Чего Вы от меня хотите? Быть как Вы? Как идеальная версия Вас? Заткнуть во мне то, что Вам не нравится?

----------

Anthony (16.03.2019), Антончик (18.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда учил (не только меня : ):
> 
> Так было сказано Благословенным, сказано Арахантом, и так я слышала:
> «*Нет такого злодеяния, которого не мог бы осуществить тот, кто совершает этот проступок, я говорю вам. Какой проступок? Произнесение намеренной лжи*». Таково значение того, что сказал Благословенный. И в отношении этого было сказано:
> 
> «*Тот, кто врёт, кто совершает этот проступок, 
> Тот не заботится о следующем мире.
> Нет такого зла, которого он не мог бы совершить*».
> 
> Это также было сутью того, что сказал Благословенный, и так я слышала.


О да, и что же, Вы сделали вывод, что Вам не нужно обуздать свою намеренную ложь, а Вам нужно придумывать ложь в словах других?  :Smilie:  Вы не очень-то прозорливы. Хотя мните себе проницательность, раз уж пытаетесь срывать покрова. 
Это и есть мистификация слов Будды. Вы не принимаете слова к действию, Вы начинаете оправдывать этими словами свою злонамеренность в отношении других.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Тема ушла не совсем в то русло, которое я ожидала. В случае когда гуру использует учениц как любовниц я как раз проблем не вижу.


и совершенно напрасно не видите. вместо просветления вы совершенно элементарно можете вляпаться в неприятности




> Я имела ввиду, что делать если гуру(допустим Падмасамхава или еще какое божество из света) в качестве солнца или света обрушился на человека со страстной любовью, в разы превосходящую  человеческую страсть и является как бы твоей частью. Отдаться или бороться? Я не просто так упомянула Уробороса и Михаэля.


ну т.е. сначала вы вызываете эту любовь, а потом спрашиваете, что с ней делать? в чем логика?

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему Вы это не адресуете врунье Кокотику? Глядишь и образумилась бы.


Не вижу у неё вранья. Даже такого, как у недвойственного Anthony. : )
К тому же, ответив на вопрос Вон Сона, адресовал это всем, убрав из поста его имя.

----------

Алексей Л (17.03.2019), Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Не вижу у не вранья. Даже такого, как у недвойственного Anthony.
> К тому же, ответив на вопрос Вон Сона, адресовал это всем, убрав из поста его имя.


Ну как же? Довольно выборочное у Вас зрение. 
А как же любимые ею задние врата?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не вижу у неё вранья. Даже такого, как у недвойственного Anthony. : )
> К тому же, ответив на вопрос Вон Сона, адресовал это всем, убрав из поста его имя.


Ну и я Вас попусту тревожить не стану. Умиротворения Вам.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Ну, Вы что-то требуете от других людей, ссылаетесь на некие "правила разумного диалога", которые известны только Вам.


как грил монтер мечников "Согласие есть продукт при полном непротивлении сторон."
я вам правила озвучила, они несложные даже для вас, и вполне разумные. можем их обсудить. 
а если вы и дальше намерены "делать что хотите, когда хотите и как хотите" - то никакого диалога не будет. 
фирштейн?

----------


## Won Soeng

> как грил монтер мечников "Согласие есть продукт при полном непротивлении сторон."
> я вам правила озвучила, они несложные даже для вас, и вполне разумные. можем их обсудить. 
> а если вы и дальше намерены "делать что хотите, когда хотите и как хотите" - то никакого диалога не будет. 
> фирштейн?


Вы же продолжаете диалог  :Smilie:  Мне не сложно соблюдать правила и нет никакой проблемы их нарушать. Правила для жизни, а не жизнь для правил. Где же Вы "озвучили правила"? Перечислите их. 
Я очень опытный модератор, на нескольких форумах, и у меня огромных опыт выработки и адаптации правил для разных форумов. На научном форуме - одни правила, на бизнес-форуме - другие, на религиозном - третьи, на форуме программистов - четвертые, на форуме поклонников артиста - пятые. У меня были форумы, где было три сотни правил, и были форумы где правил было пять. Хотя хватило бы двух.

Но я готов Вас выслушать. Сформулируйте правила, как считаете нужным.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну как же? Довольно выборочное у Вас зрение. 
> А как же любимые ею задние врата?


Вот, к примеру, про _любимые_ -- с чего вдруг? Значит, враньё...
Да и упомянула она его лишь однажды, Вы же объявили, что -- "неоднократно" ("_любимые Вами "задние врата", которыми Вы оперируете почти в каждом своем сообщении_")...
Жульничаете или заигрываете? : )

Полагаю, что сочетание "задние врата" было у неё иронией.
(Хотя такое сочетание есть в китайском: ся дантянь -- в цигуне. Но означает оно не то, что Вы или кто подумали. : )
Что-нить ещё беспокоит?

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы же продолжаете диалог


нет, мы с вами пока договариваемся о форме ведения диалога, поскольку ваши представления о ведении беседы явно не в порядке




> Где же Вы "озвучили правила"?


вот будьте так любезны найти их, перечитать и осмыслить. а не так, как вы делаете обычно

----------


## Кокотик

> Полагаю, что сочетание "задние врата" было у неё иронией.


это отсылка на сообщение "про просветление через нижние врата для неспособных просветлиться через верхние". осел заглянул в зеркало и внезапно увидел там себя

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> это отсылка на сообщение "про просветление через нижние врата для неспособных просветлиться через верхние". осел заглянул в зеркало и внезапно увидел там себя


Чьё сообщение?

----------


## Won Soeng

> нет, мы с вами пока договариваемся о форме ведения диалога, поскольку ваши представления о ведении беседы явно не в порядке
> 
> 
> 
> вот будьте так любезны найти их, перечитать и осмыслить. а не так, как вы делаете обычно


А с чего Вы взяли, что не в порядке именно мои, а не Ваши?  :Smilie: 
Будьте любезны привести правила, написать их ясно и понятно, а не так, как Вы это пытаетесь сейчас превратить в глупую демагогию. Еще раз повторяю - это только Ваши нравится и не нравится. Мне не обязательно с Вами общаться. Вы обращаетесь ко мне - я Вам отвечаю. Вы упоминаете меня - я Вам отвечаю. Я не ожидаю от Вас какого-то особенного поведения. Меня устраивает любое. Если Вам что-то не нравится - решайте, как Вам поступить.

Ни Вам, ни Юй Кану не удалось привести ни одного оправдания Вашему омрачению, будто бы я "не в порядке" или "не в адеквате". Это Ваши глюки, Вам с ними и жить. Когда научитесь видеть ум, сможете ясно увидеть, как правильно действовать. 
А пока - придумайте себе способ. Не хотите общаться? Ну, Вы знаете, как это остановить. Я здесь ни за кем не бегаю.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Вот, к примеру, про _любимые_ -- с чего вдруг? Значит, враньё...
> Да и упомянула она его лишь однажды, Вы же объявили, что -- "неоднократно" ("_любимые Вами "задние врата", которыми Вы оперируете почти в каждом своем сообщении_")...
> Жульничаете или заигрываете? : )


Именно - неоднократно. Двукратно.
Получается, что какие-то тайные страсти по задним вратам у госпожи Кокотик все-таки имеются.





> Полагаю, что сочетание "задние врата" было у неё иронией.


А разница? Это все равно сознательное вранье и искажение фактов в ироничной форме.





> (Хотя такое сочетание есть в китайском: ся дантянь -- в цигуне. Но означает оно не то, что Вы или кто подумали. : )
> Что-нить ещё беспокоит?


Да, беспокоит. Тема-то не о цигуне.

----------


## Кокотик

> А с чего Вы взяли, что не в порядке именно мои, а не Ваши?


с того, что вам постоянно об этом говорят разные люди, вон соенг

----------


## Кокотик

> Чьё сообщение?


ну сами то как думаете?

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Именно - неоднократно. Двукратно.


Перелистал поиском все страницы треда. Нашёл лишь однократное.
Дайте ссылки на двукратное, чтоб опять не было вранья?




> А разница? Это все равно сознательное вранье и искажение фактов в ироничной форме.


Разница -- большая: ирония подразумевает значение, обратное названному. Либо -- саркастическое отношение к обсуждаемом предмету.
Да она ведь и объяснила уже... Вы и этот пост почитали, прозорливо предвидя его? : ))




> Да, беспокоит. Тема-то не о цигуне.


Странно, что беспокоит. %) Никто ведь, включая меня, лишь упомянувшего цигун, не говорит, что тема -- о цигуне. : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну сами то как думаете?


Чего загадками говорите...
Пост Энтони, что ли? : )
Дадите ссылку?

----------


## Anthony

> Перелистал поиском все страницы треда. Нашёл лишь однократное.
> Дайте ссылки на двукратное, чтоб опять не было вранья?


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post824630
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post824765






> Разница -- большая: ирония подразумевает значение, обратное названному. Либо -- саркастическое отношение к обсуждаемом предмету.
> Да она ведь и объяснила уже... Вы и этот пост почитали, прозорливо предвидя его? : ))


Что конкретно она объяснила?





> Странно, что беспокоит. %) Никто ведь, включая меня, лишь упомянувшего цигун, не говорит, что тема -- о цигуне. : ))


К чему Вы его тогда приплели?

----------


## Фил

Кстати да! Как относиться к тому, если гуру захочет просветлить через задние врата?
В порыве "бодхичитты"?

----------


## Кокотик

> Чего загадками говорите...
> Пост Энтони, что ли? : )
> Дадите ссылку?


только для вас
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post824610

----------

Юй Кан (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Кстати да! Как относиться к тому, если гуру захочет просветлить через задние врата?
> В порыве "бодхичитты"?


свято верить конечно

----------

Фил (16.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати да! Как относиться к тому, если гуру захочет просветлить через задние врата?
> В порыве "бодхичитты"?


А Вам такое предлагали и Вы в замешательстве как нужно отреагировать?
Последуйте тогда совету Кокотика, она в этом шарит.



> свято верить конечно


Ну и наверное расслабиться, чтобы не было мучительно больно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> с того, что вам постоянно об этом говорят разные люди, вон соенг


Миллион леммингов не могут ошибаться  :Smilie:  Конечно-конечно.
Я прекрасно слышу, что, как и почему говорят эти самые "разные люди". Мне вполне ясна их (и Ваша) мотивация. Вы просто не понимаете мой ум, мою ситуацию. Но Вы должны знать, хотя бы теоретически, все возникает при своих условиях. Вы не видите мою ситуацию и не знаете как она возникает. Вы придумываете себе мотивы и слишком убеждены, что придумываете их верно. Если бы это было верно, Вас бы никаким образом не тревожило то, что я делаю, что говорю. Так же как меня ничуть не тревожит то, что заявляете Вы. Я знаю эти убеждения и знаю, что они влекут ум, если их не осознавать. 

А Вы можете продолжать и дальше надеяться, что то, что Вам говорят разные люди - непременно правда и справедливо. Но если Вам не нравится, Вам достаточно сказать себе - нет, эти разные люди не в себе, они не могут ничего полезного мне сказать. 
И Вам придется снова опираться на самопознание, а не на идеи и мнения других людей. И когда Вы это примете, Вы не будете больше пытаться манипулировать окружающими. А пока - Ваши мотивы ясны и Ваше заблуждение мне знакомо. От него легко отстраниться. Справитесь?

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати да! Как относиться к тому, если гуру захочет просветлить через задние врата?
> В порыве "бодхичитты"?


Если Вы склонны к тантре и нашли своего гуру, которому доверились на 100% - у Вас и вопросов не возникнет. 

Но поскольку у Вас есть вопросы, Вам не подходят тантрические методы, у Вас нет 100% доверия гуру. Есть другие методы, подходящие для Ваших склонностей. Буддизм не настолько беден, чтобы бедный гуру затрахался с каждым учеником.

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Миллион леммингов не могут ошибаться  Конечно-конечно.


вы точно такой же лемминг для остальных людей

----------


## Won Soeng

> вы точно такой же лемминг для остальных людей


Бинго!  :Smilie:  Продолжите мысль. Какой вывод в отношении поведения Вы можете в этом случае сделать?

----------

Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> да это я вообще то вам предлагаю продолжить мысль. если вы конечно в состоянии это осилить


Я этой мысли вполне следую, мне не трудно ее продолжить. Все для всех лемминги. Поэтому не нужно напрягаться от того, что кто-то кому-то говорит. Либо у речи есть цель и умелое качество эту цель указать и обозначить к ней путь, либо нет. Стало яснее - отлично. Не стало - проехали. Люди, цепляющиеся за идеи очень напрягаются от того, что их речи проходят мимо ушей других людей. 

Поэтому расслабьтесь. Во всех этих дискуссиях нет ничего, за что стоило бы хвататься. Но если Вы этого не видите, Вам не поможет это мое наставление. Поэтому Вы будете поступать так, как сочтете нужным. Но будете напрягаться, когда кто-то не поступает так, как нужно Вам. Банально и заурядно. Дхарма в том, чтобы отбросить цепляние за свои нравится и не нравится. Именно это я повторял, повторяю и буду повторять дальше, независимо от того, сколько раз мне еще придется это сделать.

----------

Антончик (18.03.2019), Монферран (16.03.2019)

----------

